# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  donetsk

## Dogboy182

On american tv at least (i dont know what that means) they always referred to donetsk as "Gritty". I didnt really understand what that means, and thats the only word they used. 
All the people i know from ukraine are from donetsk, and besides from being suprisingly christian, they dont seem 'gritty' or whatevr you'd think that means. 
I think maybe the name comes from talking russian with a ukrainian accent?

----------


## TATY

> On american tv at least (i dont know what that means) they always referred to donetsk as "Gritty". I didnt really understand what that means, and thats the only word they used. 
> All the people i know from ukraine are from donetsk, and besides from being suprisingly christian, they dont seem 'gritty' or whatevr you'd think that means. 
> I think maybe the name comes from talking russian with a ukrainian accent?

 One of my Russian teachers is from Donets'k, she isn't gritty...
It is an industrial place, and a mining area, so maybe that's what they were referring to.

----------


## Dogboy182

wtf does gritty even mean.

----------


## Pravit

It could be more ex-Soviet Union bashing, though that seems to have gone out of style now on American TV networks. Could you tell us the context you heard it in?

----------


## TATY

Gritty = like grit, which is like gravel, small stones.
when they talk about tv shows and say "a gritty drama", it usually means it has sort of taboo-ish themes in it, or lots of violence, etc.

----------


## Dogboy182

It was when Yushenko and the other dude were going at it for the presidency, in about the middle of november. 
They were talking about each of the candidates and they said that most of the Yushenko supporters came from the 'Russian speaking eastern Ukraine, and the gritty donetsk region which boarders russia". And i heard it like 6 times over 2 or 3 days from a few diffrent reporters. But it was always in that same kinda context. "Blah blah the gritty eastern ukraine".

----------


## Pravit

Probably referring to it being an industrial region and trying to make it sound bad at the same time. I guess you could say "the gritty Flint, Michigan area", though it sounds kind of weird. Where do your news reporters come from, Dogboy? Mine never say such things.

----------


## Dogboy182

I almost exclusivley watch CNN.  
And it was this guy. http://edition.cnn.com/CNN/anchors_r...cote.ryan.html  *Ryan earned a bachelor's degree in Russian studies from the University of California. He speaks Russian fluently.*  
I also remember this woman reporting from kiev.  http://cnnstudentnews.cnn.com/CNN/an...erty.jill.html  *Dougherty earned a bachelor's degree in Russian language and literature from the University of Michigan* 
So yea it was these fools talking sh*t about eastern ukraine.

----------


## Pravit

Must be those expat type people who go live in a country and then say bad things about it.

----------


## Dogboy182

::   Yea like thos.... Oh you mean like me and american?Hahaha

----------


## VendingMachine

> and besides from being suprisingly christian

 You found 'em _surprisingly christian_? What, you had been expecting them to be _naturally pagan_?

----------


## Dogboy182

no. 
But i mean its just like weird how in soviet times religion was all frowned upon. But these people are like WAY christian. Like they get married at 17/18 type of deal, they dont dance or drink or anything and they go to church 3 times a week. 
I was just wondering why/how the 'sudden' change. And why christian? I mean, what about... russion orthadox? -)

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

married at 18? wow, im 18 and never even kissed a girl...those guys are lucky.

----------


## Dogboy182

damn dude, you have less game than me. That's hard to do.

----------


## TATY

> damn dude, you have less game than me. That's hard to do.

 He does live in New Zealend though, so he nearets girl probably lives about 30 miles away. Lots of sheep though   ::

----------


## Kamion

> Probably referring to it being an industrial region and trying to make it sound bad at the same time. I guess you could say "the gritty Flint, Michigan area", though it sounds kind of weird. Where do your news reporters come from, Dogboy? Mine never say such things.

 Badmouthing the hometown of Michael Moore are we?   ::

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  damn dude, you have less game than me. That's hard to do.   He does live in New Zealend though, so he nearets girl probably lives about 30 miles away. Lots of sheep though

 Nope, he lives in the US. I have no idea what the "NZ" on the end of his name stands for.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

its my initels...

----------


## Dogboy182

He lives in Arizona... If I remember correctly.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

chicago

----------


## TATY

I'm sure you'll find sheep in Illinois.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

sheep or no sheep...im a lonley man.

----------


## TATY

> sheep or no sheep...im a lonley man.

 I suggest prostitution

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

no, because it will end up with me in a hotel with people like you.

----------


## TATY

> no, because it will end up with me in a hotel with people like you.

 I don't like women nor need prositution.

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

tatu, i know your sexual orintation...its in your name...no straight man likes tatu for their music.

----------


## TATY

> tatu, i know your sexual orintation...its in your name...no straight man likes tatu for their music.

 I know a couple.

----------


## Dogboy182

They be in the closet then.

----------


## DiskoMafiya03

> no. 
> But i mean its just like weird how in soviet times religion was all frowned upon. But these people are like WAY christian. Like they get married at 17/18 type of deal, they dont dance or drink or anything and they go to church 3 times a week. 
> I was just wondering why/how the 'sudden' change. And why christian? I mean, what about... russion orthadox? -)

 Um, isn't Russian Orthodox a Christian chuch? and they have something called Ukrainian Orthodox too.... 
Also, I think that the Christian message is a democratic one at heart, how everyone is equal in the eyes of God and all. So maybe that appeals to people who were under communism for so long, who were (probably) poor, etc. And I have observed this too--I know some Ukranians who loooovvee Billy Graham, the evngelical preacher, and have his posters and go to his speeches. Weird.

----------

